# Skid steer rental



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys i just picked up a cat 236 kid steer. I will be using it for the winter months and try renting it out in the spring and summer months. If you guys rent out your machines typically what do u charge and do you have any fees on top of that. Thanks!!


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

Check with the local rental places in your area and you'll get an idea of what to charge. I would be careful about renting it to just any Joe contractor. Does your insurance cover you if you rent out equipment? What if someone gets hurt or hurts someone else does your insurance cover it? You need to make sure you're covered before you "rent" anything out.


----------



## VIPLandscaping (Mar 17, 2013)

Before I purchased a skid of my own I rented them. One place I rented from did $250.00 down and that covers 2 days of work (16hrs) and then charged by the hour after that. Another place I rented from was $1,200 for the week unlimited amount of hours. I would be careful renting it out if anything breaks it’s going to be costly and most likely on you. What you could do is advertise and rent it out skid steer with experienced operator.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I have two skid steers and have been asked if I would rent one several times each time I say no. If I did rent them I would want at least the insurance deductible in hand plus payment for the hours the person states they would like to rent it. Me I am fussy about who works my equipment during the winter and as a business revenue thing I think it is more money in my pocket not having someone else in the seat of my machine.


----------

